# How do I collect sperm for DIY insemination?



## greentea25

Do I get the guy to just ... in a cup then suck it up with a turkey baster? If the air hits the sperm, will it die?


----------



## rosie5637

hi:wave:

i've not tried this yet but have been getting a few tips now for when i start ttc next summer.

you can get the cups to collect the sample in and syringes to inseminate off the internet e-bay do them in packs.

one tip i heard was to make sure the container is at body temperature to stop the sperm dying of the cold etc. do this by placing the container in your cleavage!

have you seen the other thread on here about AI? there are loads of tips on there. also there is a thread on netmums if you're a member. i got loads of tips from there.

good luck with it all


----------



## honey08

also u can insert pre-seed , it helps sperm live and swim x GL x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi i used a needless syringe this mth twice as i had a lap & dye & was due to ovulate 5 days after it & i wasnt feeling up to dtd for a bit. im very happy to say im almost 5 weeks pregnant!! we used the 10ml needless syringes & sterilised some pots with lids which my dh used to put the spermies into! i would let it liquify for 5 minutes then suck the sperm up into the syringe & while dh would hold it i would spin round & sit on bed with my legs up the wall & hips raised & then insert it very slowly & push slowly.....make sure u get all the air bubbles out b4 inserting into you as air can be dangerous. i dont know if it was this method that worked as we did dtd properly on 2 occasions after using the syringe but i got my BFP so think its def work a go!! xx


----------



## kym b.

How long does a "fresh sample" last? Can you put it in the 'fridge for safe keeping? How long does it last in there? My husband's work schedule is really messing with this whole TTC biz...


----------



## Imaan

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi i used a needless syringe this mth twice as i had a lap & dye & was due to ovulate 5 days after it & i wasnt feeling up to dtd for a bit. im very happy to say im almost 5 weeks pregnant!! we used the 10ml needless syringes & sterilised some pots with lids which my dh used to put the spermies into! i would let it liquify for 5 minutes then suck the sperm up into the syringe & while dh would hold it i would spin round & sit on bed with my legs up the wall & hips raised & then insert it very slowly & push slowly.....make sure u get all the air bubbles out b4 inserting into you as air can be dangerous. i dont know if it was this method that worked as we did dtd properly on 2 occasions after using the syringe but i got my BFP so think its def work a go!! xx

Hi there,

I hope you don't mind me asking (I am totally new to this method :blush:) why did you decided to resort to this method? is it more successful than :sex: ?

Thank you :blush:


----------



## Rivetkitten

You can't put it in the fridge. :spermy: hate the cold and will die. When we did DH's SA....we were told to keep the little men warm.


----------



## holls147

Use Instead Soft Cups! I've heard of other people doing that.


----------



## kym b.

Rivetkitten said:


> You can't put it in the fridge. :spermy: hate the cold and will die. When we did DH's SA....we were told to keep the little men warm.

Ah. Well I guess this kind of defeats the purpose then. I mean, it's only good for like an hour after "deposit," but if he's around an hour before --ahem-- "insertion," why wouldn't we just get it on? I was hoping for something that'd allow me to work around his annoying work schedule. 

Freezing has to be done by a lab, no?


----------

